# Eggshare at Cromwell Darlington ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Lots of love luck and 

Love Emxx​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Me first me first  (After Em of course  )

Ohh seems like there could be a few of us cycling together in the new year 

Looking forward to going through it all with you guys 

Nicky x x x


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Am I the only one of the "waiting to cycle in the new year gang" who can't seem to get excited about xmas. Usually I am really excited and love all the pressie buying etc but this year it feels like chrimbo is in the way and I just want to get it over and done with and speed to the new year.

Well I am going to try and busy myself with xmas prep, to try and get into the xmas spirit. We are in rented accomodation this year and all our stuff is in storage so we have no dec's or anything - my tactic will be to do lots of craft things to dress up the house and keep my oh so active mind off the new year. Any one else got any good ideas on how to "make time fly"?

Here's hoping we get out "christmas pressies" late - a   in FEBUARY-ish.

Sarah x


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

I have got a cyst   on my right ovary. Im down regging for another week. if it aint shrunk he is going in to aspirate the blighter . I hope it does shrink as i dont fancy any further needles being stuck in me. Scan at 11.30am 21st of Nov, he said not to worry he will sort it out.

Tracy fab news on being able to have another go hunny, i am so pleased for you.

Nicky - will see you at the meet.    

Bronte xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

When did they say they would aspirate it Hun? Before stimming or when you get to EC?  Just curious! 

See ya Thursday 

x x x


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Nicky - i think they would do it before stimms, which is the impression i was getting. Mr Ashour said it is only a small surgical procedure and once its drained i can just get on with the next stage. I hope it has shrunk by next week as i dont fancy drainage......... but hey who cares, just got to get on with it.

Fill ya in tomorrow.

Bronte xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Im just planning what Ill do if my frozen ones don't work,  and have a few questions for you..
How much does egg share costs at Darlington if you need ICSI  any extras I need to know about
Have they got a website  I live way way way down south but it maybe worth considering as an option if the price is right...  have they got good success rates
I'm currently at the Lister, it is good there but works out very expensive when u need ICSI etc, and I might be better off travelling way way up North and finding somewhere to stay up there when I need regular scans etc...  also, do they share your eggs equally no matter how many eggs you produce  On my last attempt the Lister only gave me 7 out of my 20 eggs.
thanks

Helen x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi helen

i got the info pack from cromwell the other day as im a local lass to them

they charge you for -
*the HFEA fee which is now £104.50
*ICSI Free of charge
*all scans and drugs are free of charge to you(the other couple pay for these)
you will need your bloods done again as they like them updated however most GPs will do them for you
they have open evenings and if you attend you get Free consultation and S/A if not i think its about £200 for this(may work out cheaper for you to pay for these due to travel and acoomedation costs)

i do know that Vicki(mrsredcap) did a cycle there and is not local to her however i think they like to keep an eye on you during a cycle so you may be up this way for a good few days during stims/EC and ET

Not sure which part of kent your from but i did a quick route planner and its about 5 1/2 hours from kent to darlington

Happy to help out with any other info if i can

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Helen

I did my cycle at cromwell/darlington
I paid in total £293 for my whole cycle thats with everything in we also did icsi which is free of charge.I attended an opening evening whihc i saved £190 for the consultation and SA test.And also my gp did my blood for me except two of them so that was another saving of a few hundred.They wudnt do 2 of them which i had to pay clinic for £190 and £103 for Hfea fee thats all i had to pay.
Fab clinic also like the girls will tell u.Goodluck if u choose to travel if its going to save u in the long run then maybe its a good thing to think about,on ur other qustion cromwell if iam right only been open since 2003 and they have a good success rate for them 3years open.

Goodluck let us no how u get on.

Bronte hope the cyst has shrunk hun and u dont have to go through the procedure but like u say if its got to be done,its got to be done and all worth while eh.  

Goodluck girls

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I can recommend a fab, cheap hotel in Darlington...I do recommend you stay close to the clinic as much as possible during stimms, EC and ET.

There is a travel inn opposite the clinic at £53 a room during the week and £48 at the weekend without breakfast...to be honest that travel inn isn't that good.

The best hotel is The White Horse which is about 3 miles away from the clinic it's £39.95 per room (not per person) and breakfast is £3.95 extra which is a continental breakfast thats delivered to your room. I do highly recommend it.

I travelled down from the North of Scotland to Cromwell...but what you'll be saving on ICSI costs and also petrol prices now being lower you should be able to cover yourself   AND the other thing is you may be able to get to a North Eastie meet and meet all the nutters  

It's definitely worth thinking about  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> AND the other thing is you may be able to get to a North Eastie meet and meet all the nutters


who you calling a nutter??   

<realises she means that lnicky1...................nutter she is >


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

this is a quote from there site


> The Cromwell Hospital in west London established one of the first IVF units in 1983. Since then other Cromwell IVF & Fertility Centres have been set up in Washington, Tyne & Wear (1990), Swansea (1995), Cardiff (2000), Darlington (2003) and most recently at the North West London NHS Trust Hospitals at Park Royal and Harrow (2004).


this is there web address http://cromwellivfcentres.com/index.htm

They have a clinic in london too which you may find a better option?


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

thanks for the great info!  I think I've asked about the London one before, aren't they more expensive for egg sharing (I've emailed them just to ask anyway)  I really should find out more.  But yes london is much closer!!  But then, by saving all that money it sounds like travelling up to Darlington maybe a better idea if London doesn't do the same kind of deal.  Do you know if they let you go to blasts if you have enough eggs

Helen xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi

ref going to blast stage- im not sure- maybe one of the girls who has cycled with them can tell you however i emailed them with some questions the other week and got a prompt reply and also a full info pack

xx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi 

i am waiting to egg share at cromwell darlington - and they do do blastocyst coz thats what I am having. 

coz of complications in my other pregancies they will only put one embryp back as my poor little body definatly could carry twins - so to improve my chances of succes from SET they are going to let them go to blastocyst stage before ET.

it was their suggestion to do this so i am sure they don't have any problems with the procedure

not sure if that helps - but its all i know - and i will add that the staff in darlington are great and although i haven't got very far with my Tx based on what i have seen so far i would recommend them

Sarah


----------



## Heppers (Nov 7, 2006)

I am going to the egg share night they have at Darlington on 7th December.

Can anyone give me any info on what happens ?

Im hoping non of my health problems stop me from sharing!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Heppers, sorry cant help on the Eggsharer's Evening front, but I know Kelly and a few others have been to them before so I am sure someone will be able to let you know honey.

Good luck!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Heppers

Sorry i havent answered before now.

I attended a opening evening,U meet in the little cafe on ur right hand side wen u first go in reception(just thought i wud mention as we werent told that bit) When we had ours there was about 11 other couples with us in the cafe and the ivf nurses.We had a coffee and wen the consultant was ready for us we were took into big room where we all took a seat and there was a over head projector infront of us where they went through all the ins and outs of egg sharing,Tell u what they do for example.Donor eggs/sperm,FET,why ppl few reason why ppl may need ivf/icsi.U arent picked out from the crowds and asked questions.We then got spilt up into 2 little groups and giving the tour of the whole clinic only place u werent allowed for obv reasons was the lab,but they show u the threatre room and all that.throught this u were alwasy giving the opputunity to ask questions.U were then giving the chance afterwards to speak to one of the staff about anything u had in mind.We asked about prices and were told to look at £1000 and we only paid in total for the whole treatment £293. Thats with getting a free SA and a free consultation with attending this opening evening.Which saved us £190 just to start with then my GP done all my bloods except 2 which the clinic did.At the end of the consultation they tell u if u are knowing u are wanting to be within the cromwell clinic for treatment u put a appt on for ur inital consultation there and then which we did and recieved a appt for the week after.they are very quick.We really enjoyed the opening even not just for the saving but for the information we found out that we didnt no about very interesting it was.Also fasinating the rooms they let u look at and all staff are LOVELY!!!!
Hope i have helped u out a little and put u in mind of what to expect.
Goodluck let us no how u get on 
Love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Argghhh, We were on page 2  so thought I'd pop along and save us.

Kelly ~ The open evening sounds nice, Wish I'd gone to one now  All I've seen is the waiting room, Office and one of the side rooms with the glass doors 

So who else is having TX in Jan? I'm still waiting on AF but am only day 25 so have a couple of weeks to wait yet  

x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Its ages since I've been on here so lots of you wont even know me.  Hubby and I have done 2 egg shares at Darlington this year.  Both BFN.  Between those and lots of other things (my grandad died, hubbys dad died, my mum is in hospital, two cats got run over - one died the other has a broken pelvis etc etc) we have deicded to take time out.  We will start again in february time.  I am just popping on to say that i do read the board occasionally and see how you are all doing.  Two of my close friends have had babies in the last month so I'm trying to avoid all reminders of children (that includes Christmas.  Bah humbug!).

For those who do know me..on a positive note, I've lost over a stone in weight and am now a lovely 9stone 10lb.  The ICSI put weight on me and thats all gone now.  Hubby and I are having a really positive time with each other.  We are doing lots of nice things.  Today we are going to Murrayfield to watch the rugby and spending the night in a lovely hotel In Edinburgh.  My mum has had major surgery but looks to be on the mend and work is keeping me really busy and I'm enjoying it.  

I've read through and noticed a few of you feel the same way about Christmas as I do.  On the bright side, hubby and I have stuck to our decision to spend it on our own.  he lost his dad very recently and needs time out so Christmas is a good time to hide from the world for a day or two!

We talk about ICSI alot and he is incredibly supportive when I need to talk it all through again, or when i see a pregnant woman and have a cry!!  We are aiming to contact the clinic around February to egg share again.  Feeling stronger about it and we will be ready again by then i think.  Anyway, I will start to check the boards more regularly again now that I'm a bit stronger.

Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tracy, I remember you,  You were still here the first time I joined this thread (Then the site went down, My posst got lost so I had to introduce myself again   )

Glad to see you back posting here, you sound so positive and ready to go again  Sounds like you and DH have been having fun inbetween everything hat has been going on  What a rough time you were having, I'm not suprised you needed time out Hunny 

Looking forward to chatting with you and hearing all about your cycle in the new year 

Have fun today at the rugby 

Take care
Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tracy Tracy Tracy Tracy 

Welcome back sweetheart!!!!!!  Lovely to see your post!!!  We are back on the list at Cromwell, waiting to be matched to start again.!  Am hoping it will be Jan time!!

Sorry to hear all you have been through honey, what a terrible few months!  Sending you huge hugs and lots of love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks girls,, I'll try to be on more often.  Gradually ready to go again.  Rugby was fab!!!  Loved it!  The hotel experience wasnt so good.  Have done a blog about it so will try and attach the blog address to the bottom of my profile so you can keep up with it all!

T xx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All

Well I feel like i can be a "proper" Cromwell chick now - I have been matched ready for Tx in the new year, still can't believe it has happened, and finding it a bit hard to type as my hands are shaking lol

Sorry to hear you had a bad hotel experience in Edinburgh Pickle - where did you stay? - we are in Edinburgh so always nice to know where not to recommend to mother ( and of course some "delightful" accommodation is always useful for the in-laws   )

Nicky1 - looks like we might be cycling together    

 to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

sarah

Thats absolutely fabby news about beung matched  

and after friday u can say i start my tx next month  

Time will fly by!!

Emxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG Birdie - you did it!  Wow I cant believe you have been matched already!  Well done!!!

Baz and I are still waiting for that letter!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

I know im not allowed on here really but i love gatecrashing  . 

Miss TC - Good luck with tx hunny, you must be over the moon to go again.

Birdie - Well done on a match hunny, they certainly dont hang around at the Cromwell.

Heppers - The cromwell is the best so far for me and i have been round a few clinics in my time. So i definatley give them the thumbs up.

I am in for EC on Tuesday and ET on Friday which is a three day transfer. im much happier with this as i normally my other clinics would only do a two day. I am also on Gestone, have any of you ladies had to inject this, i have been told that the injections hurt as their in ya butt.

Any feedback would be appreciated lovelies  

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Birdie - well done on the match.  Glad to hear they are still getting things moving quickly.  I'm sure it wont be long for you Tracy.

I'm fine.  Going out for a few drinks with people from work later, then off to the theatre with hubby.  Time is ticking by and I'm glad we are into December.  Hubby mentioned that we could wait until February half term then give the clinic a ring to get things moving again so it might not be as long as wait as I thought.  I think the timing will be about right then as well.  Do you know if we'll have to have tests again?  Our last treatment ended in July.

Tracy xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Tracy ~ I think you will be OK with the tests, Isn't it every 6 months some of them have to be redone?  You might just be OK 

Have been texting Kelly (endolass) She has been offline for a while because her internet is down, She is fine in herself though and has just text me to let me know that her scan today went well, She has either a gymnast chick or karate kid in there though because it wouldn't stay still 


As for me AF arrived this morning, I was kinda hoping she'd hang off another week or two though so I could of maybes started DR again this cycle after the new year, But no she arrives so that day 21 will be 27th Dec 

I have to ring the clinic to book in for a scan to make sure that the cysts have gone, If they have I should be good to go next cycle, The way my cycles are working out just now It could be feb when I start DR.

Is the clinic open between Christmas and new year does anyone know? 

x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I'm not sure if its open Nicky.  I presume so.  Best to ring and chack.  I emailed today to ask about the tests and found out that Claire has left.  Someone else is going to get back to me tomorrow.  I hope we dont have to have them again.  Its expensive!

Out of interest, how long is it taking to match people up these days?

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya
Tracy I am still waiting to be matched - not sure how long it's been now, about 4 weeks I think?  Anyway, last time I was matched in 5 weeks, so am hoping it will be the same, although with the Xmas break they might wait till New Year.
Hope things are ok with you honey xxxxxxx

Nicky - hope you are able to get your test done on the 27th hun!  Let us know the hours if you find out?

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I got through to the clinic this afternoon, and one of the nurses called me back, They want me in tomorrow morning for a scan and then she said we'll get you matched up and get you going again, At least I'm still getting the chance to egg share again, I didn't know if this would muck things up for me, I'm so chuffed 

I'll ask when I'm in tomorrow what they are open over christmas, If I remember that is 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey that's great news Nicky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just a quick post from me, I went for my scan this morning and the cysts have gone on their own 

MrA said about starting DR again and said to the nurse we can give her the drugs today to take away with her., I said `and start this cycle you mean?` He asked when day 21 will be and (because I was sad and already worked it out ) I told him it would be the 27th, He said he can't see a problem with starting this cycle, The nurse did say I'll have to check with Karen first though. Karen said it's more likely to be next cycle because they have to rematch me first with a recipient.

I did have to have HIV hep B & C tests done again, I'm guessing this is because they will run out the end of next month. So Tracy maybes you will need to have your's repeated Hun. 

I'm so chuffed the cysts have gone and that I'm OK to try sharing again  Now just need to be matched back up and off I go again 

x x x


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All

Just a quick update on my Tx - we are starting on Monday   

I can't quite believe it as they said nothing would happen until after christmas, but I am going on Monday for my injection training.

Any advice/tips/warnings you might have for me re d/regging and Suprefact would be greatly appriciated   

Thanks in advance

Sarah


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks girls, 

I contacted the clinic days ago and they said they would get back to me when they had looked at our file.  I basically need to know abouot the tests.  Wil contact them again.

Sarah - the injections just took me a few days to get used to thats all.  They become part of the daily routine after that.  Good luck!

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey lovely Cromwell ladies 

*Tracy* - I had to repeat the HIV Hep B and Hep C but all the rest were still in time and also this time I got GP to do them to save a bit of dosh!

*Nicky* - how's it going for you hunnie?

*Sarah * - good luck with the injection training today sweety!       

*Bronte* - how are you hun? Haven't "seen" you for ages! Hope all ok with you

*Heppers * - hello - how did your Information Evening to at Cromwell? Did you decide to go with them for tx?








Merry Christmas!!









Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for the      

We have just got back from Darlington, these 8 hour round trips are such fun  

I did my first injection with the nurse and it was fine, so I should be OK with the rest, but looking in the bag I am not sure about the size of the needles for the later stuff  

Sarah


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Hows it going Sarah?

Tracy - we have to have the Hep C bloods again but our GP wont do them so going back to the clinic.  Decided to go back in january while we are off work, have the bloods done and see the doc.  We'll take it from there.  Feel better now that we have an appointment.

How are you all doing?

Tracy


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been around much, we went to mums for Christmas and she hasn't entered the I.T. era yet !!

I'm finding the jabs fine, getting used to doing them every day, but I must admit i am feeling really rubbish. I'm not sure if it is a side effect of the drugs or if I am catching a bug, both DH and my step dad we ill over Christmas - maybe I am getting it now. I have had a really bad headache for days now and feel sleepy and generally a bit down in the dumps. I don't think the fact that I am worrying whether we are moving in February and if so how I will cope with it, or fit it in with everything else - oh and I've got 3 OU assignments to do in January as well !!!!!

This is turning in to a bit of a miserable me self indulgent post - I'm sorry but I suppose in all honesty thats a bit how I'm feeling at the moment - someone please tell me this is the drugs - I feel like I'm turning into a    

I hope you are all feeling better than me

Good news Tracy on the appointment in January - I hope it all goes well - have you got a date yet? we will be there quite a few times in January for scans etc - my next one is on the 9th and hopefully I will get the go ahead to start stimming then.

Nicky - have you had any news yet?

Miss TC - any news on a match for you yet?

We i'm going to crawl back under my duvet and feel sorry for myself a bit more - maybe if i just go with it I will get bored   - and at least I have my new Pooh Bear PJ's santa brought me to snuggle in

See you when I crawl out again
Sarah x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Aww Sarah, Sorry to hear your feeling poorly  could it be the DR drugs? Try drinking lot more fluids, That should help with the headaches 
Good luck for your next scan, I hope they start you on stimms 
I haven't heard from the clinic yet, I'm guessing I'll just ring them up on my next AF to start day 21.

Tracy ~(That squiggle took some finding, I'm on my new laptop and couldn't see it   ) Good luck for your appointment on Tuesday, Not long now Hun 


Heppers, Bronte, Tracy ~ Hope your all OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 


Cheers for the good luck Nicky.  I'm hopeing that we get the go ahead to try again.  Then we'll just have to wait for the bloods to come back and be matched.

Sarah - I felt exhausted on the drugs.  I think its a side effect.  Like Nicky said, drink lots of fluids.  Other than that there might not be much you can do.  I slept and slept when i was on them!!  We might be moving around february time as well and I'm stressing already!  there are so many things that can go wrong along the way.  best of luck.

T xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi there,

Me again!  We went to the clinic this morning and it turns out they have a match for us and e can start on January 10th.  We were going to wait until Easter time but it feels right and we are both relaced at the minute so we are going to go for it.  Excited and nervous all rolled into one!  Bring on the injections!

T xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I had a message on my phone from the clinic this afternoon to say they have us a match again so am all set to go again, I have to ring the clinic on my next day one   Tracy you will be a few weeks ahead of me by the looks of it  

x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

yippeeee Nicky.  Good day for the Cromwell chicks!  hehehe

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

no news for me yet

BUT - I am sooooooooooooo pleased for you guys       

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Ooh Tracy It wont be long hunny............ im sure.

Love Bronte xxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Wont be long Tracy.  The clinic is busy and has lots of new people going through it all the time.  I think we've just been very, very lucky.  Hang in there.  If you are concerned then drop them an email just for a progress report.  Wont do any harm I'm sure.

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Bronte and Tracy  

I did email the clinic on 2nd Dec but had no response so far.  I havent like to bug them cos I know they are so busy, but today I have forwarded them a copy of my email I send on 2 Dec and asked them to let me know how things are going.  Hoping to hear from them tomorrow

Love and hugs to everyone
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Tracy - have you heard anything?  I sent them a few emails and the response was a bit hit and miss.  Some came back the same day and others I didnt get a reply to.  

I'm off work until Monday (a teachers lifestyle is lovely sometimes!) so I've been pottering around the house, out taking some photos and trying to figure out the buttons on my camera (its too complicated for me so far!), marking some books etc etc.  Feeling very chilled out and trying to stay nice and calm.  We are due to move house in a few weeks (fingers crossed!) so its going to get very busy around here I think!  

Hope the rest of you are well.

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya lovely ladies

Well I had an email from Cromwell today. It apologises for not replying to my earlier email and said that as soon as we got our blood results back they would begin matching! OMG I was soooo annoyed! I was specifically told by Dr Ashour at my last appt that we needed Hep B, C and HIV which we were to get GP to do, and that *whilst we were awaiting results * we would be put on list for matching

Feel really down and sad now that they havent even started the matching process for us   

I am due my results back this week, but Baz has to wait till end of month for his results as he had the tests done later than me  Looks like we wont get to start till February at thsi rate 

I have written a begging email to them saying results of tests will be exactly the same as last time! Baz and I are 100% faithful to each other and we have had an HIV test every year now for about 3 years so it wont even be lurking somewhere! Hoping to hear back from them again tomorrow as to whether they will start the matching process for us now, in anticipation of all resutls being ok

Sorry for me post 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Tracy - its a bit off of them, specially as you have had the tests before, its not like you are unknown to them.

I would definatly  get back in touch with them and see if they can speed things up for you, its not like there aren't loads of ladies out there waiting for you, but then i can see that they wouldn't want to get another lady's hopes up and then your tests come back with the wrong answer (not that they will but sometimes these clinics work on theory rather than sense if you know what i mean)

I hope you get some good news next time you talk to them

Sarah


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I agree with Sarah that its worth getting back in touch.  They know you at the Cromwell so might be able to speed things up.  Worth asking. 

T xx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

How is everyone doing?

Tracy - did you hear back from the Cromwell?

I had my baseline scan on Tuesday and everything is well so i have started stimming, and now i start the up and down to Darlington, next scan on Tuesday, again on Friday, EC Mon/Tues and ET Thurs/Fri (all being well). We will certainly get to know the A1 over the next couple of weeks.

We had some good news on Tuesday, we saw Mr Ashour and he is more than happy to transfer 2 embryos, when we had our first appointment we saw Dr Nair who was up from London and she said we had to have SET. This has worried us as it would reduce our chance of success, and we were going to raise the subject with Mr Ashour, but he brought it up first and asked if it was what we wanted, we said no and he said Ok lets go for 2.

Sarah x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Hope you are all ok. Just a quickie to see if you have had any more news Tracy?

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anyone heard from birdiew?   I'm a bit worried about her as things were'nt going good with the stimming and may have had to cancel her cycle.  

Birdie...come out come out wherever you are...

Love

Vicki x


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi all

I am here, sorry I have been quite, we have been to mum's to collect her as she has come to stay for the week.

Also I have felt a bit down in the dumps as Friday did not go well, we now only have 3 follies (not the required  and had to decide whether to abandon the cycle or fund it ourselves.

DH decided we should pay for it, and so we are going back today for a progress check, but I must admit I feel a bit defeated and negative about things at the moments, and feel much more that I am 'going through the motions' rather than actually expecting to achieve something (maybe this is my self preservation mechanism kicking in)

Sorry for all the doom and gloom, and i'll let you know how we get on today

Thanks for worrying about me 

Sarah


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah,

I'm so sorry hun that things haven't gone to plan. Lets hope you get some lovely embies out of this.

I know exactly how your feeling hunny.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya

Sorry to hear about that Sarah.  Its a difficult enough process anyway without having to make that decision along the way.  Still, it only takes one to stick so dont give up hope.

Speaking of worrying...anyone heard from Tracy?  I havent looked around the boards much so maybe shes about and I havent read her posts.

I had baseline scan today and everything is fine.  Started stimms tonight.  

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a text from Tracy the other day...she's really busy at work.

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

Sarah - really sorry things aren't going as good as they could be honey - sending you lots of     

Tracy(pickle) - hi there hun! Sorry I have been awol - manic at work! Great that you have started stims hun! Fantastic news! How is everything with you?

Nicky, Bronte - how are you both? Hope all is ok with you 

Vicki  - alreeeet mate! How you doing? You have been very quiet recently  Love ya x

I dont have much to report. The clinic have now got my blood test results (all fine) and just waiting for Baz's, which we should get this week, then hopefully we will find out if there is a match for us    Just can't wait to get going to be honest, I hate this limbo land 

Huge hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just a quickie to see how you are all doing.  I'm back at the clinic Tuesday for a stimms scan.  Have horrivbel headaches but ok apart from that.

How are you all?

T xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Tracey  Drinking extra water is meant to help with the headaches Hun, I also found 4head helped ease them a little bit  Goodluck for your scan on Tuesday 

Tracy ~ Hope this week flies for you so you can get DH's results Hun 

Birdie ~ How you doing Hun? 

Vicki ~ Hiya Hun, Hope your OK 

As for me, I'm hoping my cycle wont be one of it's longer ones, so I can get on with TX, It's looking like March time now  I just want it to be here as there are decisions to be made depending on the outcome of this cycle re work etc 

Hope you're all OK 

x x x


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd let you know how we have got on.

We had ec on wednesday, and got 3 eggs, but one of them turned out not to be an egg, and one didn't fertilise, so by Thursday we only had 1 embryo.

However it was a very strong embryo, and so they wanted to wait until monday for it to go to Blastocyst.

We went back yesterday and all was well so we had our blasto transfered, and we just have the dreaded 2ww to go.

It has all been so much more stressful than we thought it would be, but now i fel quite calm and relaxed (not sure i will by this time next week though)

Hope everyone else is ok

Sarah x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

for your embie hun.

love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fantastic news Sarah!!!  So pleased for you hun!  It only takes one!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Birdie   and lots of   coming your way for your 2ww.
Keep strong and rest up chick 

x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Sarah - Hope the 2ww is not driving you too bonkers!!

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.  Thanks for the advice Nicky.  have you got a match yet Tracy>  Cant be long now surely.

As for us..EC going ahead on Tuesday.  The docs said hes expecting about 10 - 11 eggs.  Not quite as many as we have gotten on the last 2 cycles (14 and 15) but we wont know until its all done on Tuesday.  Lots of injections and pessaries over the next few days.  Feel like I'll be permanently attached to a syringe!  DH looking quite scared about doing the one in my bum!   hehehehehe

Catch up with you all soon, 

T xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

How are you all?  Had Ec today and got 13 eggs.  More than we expected so good stuff!  Got to ring tomorrow to find out about fertilisation.  Bit sore and sleepy but otherwise ok.  DH did the first jab in my bum and was very brave!  Its sore today though.  I guess thats why its alternate days in alternate cheeks!  Thinking about you all, 

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tracy, that's brilliant hun!  Lots of little eggies!!  Do you get 7 and recipient 6?

Sending you lots and lots of fertilising vibes                    

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi cromwell girls

Birdie sending u lots of  for the last part of your        

Tracy fab news on your eggies
keeping everything crossed honey    

Miss TC any news honey

nicky  that your af arrives really really soon so you can get your plan    

bronte, vicki hope your both well

Love Em
the gatecrasher!!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Hope you are all ok.  Just a quick update...5 of our eggs fertilised so I have to ring the clinic tomorrow morning to see how they are doing.  Looking at possible transfer on Friday.  Hope you are all ok, 

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Tracy hun that's brilliant news!  Sending you lots of positive thoughts so them little embies keep on dividing!    
Good luck for Friday!!!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya..

Another update... 4 out of the 5 are progressing so we are having the best 2 put back tomorrow morning.  The clinic said that they arnt top quality but they are progressing.  That'll do for me!

Hope you are all well.

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

tracy

lots of luck for et tomorrow

sending lots of     for the  and some  too!!

Love Emxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Em, 

I never seem to stop worrying about this whole process.  One EC was over I worried about fertilisation, then that was ok so i worried about dividing etc etc.  Will be glad to get to the 2ww!

How are you feeling?

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Tracy

I am fine thanks just a little tired and cold

IF aka rollercoaster

 honey

Emxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Well we had an 8 cell and a 6 cell tranferred this morning.  Dr Ashour said he thought we had a better chance with these than we've had before so thats great.  DH has gone back to work and told me I'm not to leave the house, though can leave the sofa if necessary!!  

Testing 23rd.  Its been a long week waiting for one result after another so I'm tired now.  Think I'm going to settle down to watch some rubbish tv.  I'm back at work on Monday but its only for a week as its half term week after that.

How are you all?

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Am at work so really quick post to tracy

Fantastic news honey

sending lots and lots of  to you and ur embies

hoping and praying this is the one

Birdie  for you as i think today is test date thinking of u


love Emx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Just want to pop in say a quick hello to all ur cromwell chiks,and a huge GOODLUCK to pickle.Iam sure Dr ashour has worked his magic on u hunnie and lets hope they are nice and snuggle for the next 9months.

Will try and catch up with u all soon
Love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks kelly and Em.  Just taking a break from watching Harry Potter!

Birdie - how are you?
Tracy - How are you doing?  Are all the test results back and ok?  

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tracy honey

Wow, that is fantastic news hun!  and 8 and 6 cell!  How did you manage that?  Did you get an extra day?  My last 2 times at Cromwell they only let them go to 4 cells?  They never said anything about an extra day?  Am so so pleased for you Tracy - this is going to be your time          

The clinic have had our blood tests in for nearly 2 weeks now, and still no news    hoping to hear from them soon.  Decided to stop dwelling on it - maybe if I stop thinking about it for a while a letter will magically appear  

Em - hi lovely lady - stop skiving  

Birdie - thinking of you honey     

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Yep - they gave them an extra day this time.  It seems to have helped and made me feel better anyway!  Had a day of doing nothing, DH cooked and fussed over me so now having an evening of doing nothing!  Lovely!

T xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't get chance to come in and check for a couple of days and Pickle not only has EC but ET too and is now on 2ww  

Loads of luck Hunny  

Hello to everyone else 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls, how is everyone?

Tracy - how's the 2ww going honey?  You ok, or have you gone insane yet?      Got everything crossed for you honey

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 


My gp is fantastic and has signed me off work.  It's half term next week anyway so its only this week really.  I'm getting lots of rest.  Lots of watching tv, reading etc etc.  Having the odd trip out when I'm going stir crazy in the house.  I've got all sorts of pains, mostly feeling like AF pains but I'm trying (mostly unsuccessfully I might add)  not to analyse every twinge.  We havent made it to test day yet (Af started on day 13 on first cycle, and day 11 on second) so fingers crossed!

How are you all?

T xx


----------



## jennypenny (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi, am new to this this thread & could do with some advice, DH & I are going to an open evening at Cromwell on 1st March  - What does it involve cos we're a wee bit nervous 
We also need donor sperm & they've said we'll wait around 6 months for that ,  has  anyone else been in a similar situation, know 6 months isn't long but still feels like an eternity to me.
Thanks Jenny


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya Jenny, 

We went to an open evening a couple of years ago.  Basically, DH and I sat with one of the nurses and discussed our situation.  She answered lots and lots of questions for us and gave us information to bring home and read.  They were very friendly and helpful.  I found it really positive.  Have inmind what you want to ask when you are there but if you forget anything you can always ring them at a later date.  I hope this helps.

I dont know about donor sperm but perhaps one of the other girls can help.  Six months can feeli like a lifetime away if you are waiting for something.  We just had six months time out after our second failed treatment and although it was badly needed by both of us, at times it felt like years!

Best of luck.  If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.

Tracy xx


----------



## jennypenny (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Tracy,  
    Didn't think  we would get the chance to ask questions privately, thought it would be one big general question & answer thingy, & didn't really want to discuss our own situation like that, so its good to know we'll get the chance on our own.
  Thanks again
  Jenny


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

No problem.  Best of luck and let us know how it goes.

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OOOoh Tracy - half way there now            

Hundreds of  coming your way sweetheart, I have everything crossed for you!  How are you finding the 2ww now?  Did the first week drag?

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Its not been a good couple of days to be honest.  I have all the symptoms of AF about to start.  I know alot of women get AF pains during 2ww but it feels like just before the last 2 cycles failed and I'm pretty confident of what my body is doing.  Feeling very negative and poor Dh doesnt know what to say.  Time will tell I suppose but I'm finding this incredibly hard.

Sorry for such a negative "me" post.

Hugs, 

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Tracy  

I hope it is just those gawd damn drugs playing your system up honey       It's so awful on the 2ww with all the analysing of every symptom and stuff, I really do feel for you 

Always here if you need a chat honey  

Love and 
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Tracy.  I've been keeping up with your posts as well and hope you get a match soon.  Will keep you posted!  T xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Pickle - I feel for u hunnie in that dreaded Tww,Sorry to hear ur feeling negitive hun hugs,Not that long to go now chik and i hope that ur dream comes true.I no what u mean about the Af pains i seriously thought it was all over wen i got them as they were just like my endo pains that i got before i was Due a period,Our bodies along with treatment can toss our body and feelings all over the place hun,Iam really rooting for u and ur Dh.I think men are too scared to say anything incase they say the wrong things bless them.Wens ur test date? Goodluck and baby dust coming ur way!!

Miss TC -  Hows u hunnie? Hope a match comes for u VERY soon and then u will be well on ur way chik.Goodluck and i will be keeping an eye out for ur news! Take care

Love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Kelly.  Test date is Friday.  You are right about men - I'm sure hes thinking about it all and I'm getting lots of hugs so thats a lovely way for him to help!  How are you feeling?  Is everything going ok? T xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Aaaaw bless him hun,I alwasy thouht that men dont no half of what we go through,But really they do there little contribution and thats it for them lol,Even though alsorts must be goin through there heads too.Glad he is making u feel better by giving u lots of hugs nothing better then that is there as long as he is there for u,You and dp will get through this tough time together and Hopefully enjoy the happy ending together,oh Friday i am rooting for u 100% hunnie.I`ll be keeping an eye out for ur `news`on friday morning!!!

Everythin going fine and iam doing great thanks chik.

Mwah love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya girls, 

How are you all doing?  No AF yet here.  The cramps seem to have eased off apart from first thing in the morning.  I do have a "heavy" feeling which i usually get the day or two before AF.  This is a very long 2 weeks!

How are you all doing?

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Tracy, it's such a an awful bloomin time isnt it!!  The last week I find just drags but then the last couple of days fly by!!!   

Rang the clinic today hun and they have a shortage of egg donors so looks like it might be a while yet before we are matched    Really really disappointed, especially as they told us they would treat us as priority cos of their cockup by misinforming me in November  

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh Tracy -  I'm really sorry to hear that.  Did they give an indication how many recipients they have waiting?  I'm sure they'll find you one as soon as they can but it doesnt help you feel any better.  Big hugs, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I'm bleeding now so I guess it isn't third time lucky for us. 


T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Pickle tracy I'm really sorry hun. 

Tracy TC...what a bummer hun. I didn't think they had a shortage. When I was there I had the feeling that they had loads of donors ready and waiting for recipients. It's a total bummer that they won't let me share again   They said my eggs were poor but I got two flippin good embryos out of my 6 which was all I wanted. Wish I could try and reason with them to let me have another chance try again but using ICSI to guarantee fertilisation. But there'd be no point as I know they'd knock me back.

Lets hope you don't have to wait much longer darlin.

Love and kisses

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Vicki, 

We really are having a spectacularly bad day!  Bleeding started for me as DH was seeing the solicitor about his dad will.  So we were both upset about all of that.  Then the estate agent rang and said despite us being 2 weeks away from moving, the buyer wants us to reduce by £7000 because of some stuff in the survey!  We went out to buy some junk food and bumped into some friends.  We didnt really want to talk about any of it so just mumbled our way through a conversation.  What a day!

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Tracy*   oh sweetheart, I am so very very sorry  Is it full blown bleed honey? Are you absolutely sure? Have the clinic still told you test on test day Wish I was nearer to you and I would envelope you in a massive cuddle 

*Vicki * - I thought that too!!! I was amazed when I rang and she said they are short  I really wish I could persuade them to accept you for egg sharing too honey, I wish I could help

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Tracey hunnie.Iam sooo sorry to read ur news,like Miss TC says is it full blown and have u still got to test on friday?? My thoughts are with u and fingers are tightly crossed chik!    

Miss TC Hope they havent got u waiting around much longer u must be going really insane now.

Vicky maybe it cud be worth asking??

Love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Is isn't full blown yet but is getting there.  This has happened the last 2 cycles and both times the clinic has said to carry on with the medication and test on the day anyway so thats what we are going to do.  

I'm surprised about the lack of donors Tracy.  have you thought about another clinic?  I'm not sure where else does egg sharing though.

T xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, not surprising but its a BFN for us.  I'm actually feeling ok as I've been expecting it for days.  The plan it to have a follow up appointment closer to Easter then try again after that.  We knoew that this would a bumpy journey and we'll keep trying.  We were due to move in a week and our buyer dropped out yesterday so we are feeling annoyed and upset about that. Think a bottle of wine might be in order for later.

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Pickle I'm so sorry hunny.   

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Vicki.  It'll happen one day, just not today.  Got a follow up appointment for the week we wanted.  It gives us time to think about what to ask and to recover from another failed cycle.  How are you doing?

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tracy   wish I could do something to change the outcome for you sweetheart - glad to hear you sound positive though honey


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Pickle_99_uk said:


> Thanks Vicki. It'll happen one day, just not today. Got a follow up appointment for the week we wanted. It gives us time to think about what to ask and to recover from another failed cycle. How are you doing?
> 
> Tracy xx


And I'm sure it will happen for you Tracy. At the moment I'm still figuring out what to do next I have a HSG in April at Aberdeen...so I'll see what that shows up and then take it from there so for now we're having a break thinking about it.

Certainly seems that the Cromwell girls are having some bad luck recently. Makes you wonder if the clinic are doing something wrong 

Love and supportive  

Vicki x


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi laydees, I've just been seeing how ever1s doing,I normally stay on the North Easties bit, but I was wondering how TC was doing.
Pickle, I'm very sorry it didn't work this time, keep at it chik.
TC, I really do feel for you, I'm one of the women you are so desperately waiting for,unfortunately we're in the middle of saving for my DH sperm retrieval, I would love to be able to help you. I never thought there would be so many women out there who needed egg donors, I actually thought when we started our treatment we would be the ones waithing for a recipient.
I really do feel for you chik, keep your chin up. It'l happen 
 for all you laydees having a rough time at the mo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

I hope that you are all doing ok

Welcome Hollywillow 

Tracy (pickle) so sorry to hear about the bfn
thinking of you and dh

Tracy (Miss TC) thinking of you

Vicki hope time whizzes by til your HSG honey 

Hi to Nicky birdie and anyone else i missed

Emxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

We do seem to be having a run of bad luck lately don't we!

HI Hollywillow - My Dh also has to have SSR for our treatments.  is it the first one you are saving for?  That was around £1500 for us, but each on after that (hopefully you won't need it though!) is £300 so it does get easier to afford.

Vicki- Hope the time flies by.  April isnt far away so I'm sure it will.  I must admit that a couple of people have suggested trying another clinic.  I'm confortable with the process and the staff at the Cromwell, though I wouldn't rule out trying somewhere else.  Its a cost issue for us as well.  We can't afford a full cycle without years of saving, so the egg sharing scheme allows us to have the treatment in the first place.  Its a tough one isn't it?  Any ideas girls?

Tracy (TC) - I'm having my moments of feeling completly fed up but even DH has commented that I am remarkably calm!  We are considering seeing a councellor (spelling??) this time, just to talk things through with someone who doesn't know us.  Friends and family are very sympathetic but it might be time to have a chat with someone else.  DH suggested it saying that it might get things clear in our head before the follow up so we know what we want.  Have any of you talked it through with a councellor?  I think its a reasonable idea (and a very rare sensibly suggestion from DH!).  However, we are sure we are going to try again.  It must be so frustrating for you just waiting.  I must admit that I agree with HollyWillow when she said that we thought we would be te ones waiting for a match, not the other way around.  is there another clinic you could try?

Have to tidy the house ready for someone viewing it.  You've probably already heard me rant about this but with a week to go before moving our buyer dropped out a couple of days ago.  Someone else coming to look this afternoon so fingers crossed!

Tracy xx


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

good morning every1, Pickle, yes it is our 1st one, we've only been saving a few weeks and we're doing really well, but I hate having to wait. We're not having to wait as long as we thought though, when we went to Dr Ashour he said the price for egg donors has gone down and I didn't have to lose the 2 stone I'd previously been told to lose by diff Doc.
I'm hoping we don't have to do it more than once(but I do no we might have to) however I am vvvvry fertile, only missed 2 days pill and fell PG with Meghan...
Is any1 from here going to the meet today?


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Holly - Hopefully it won't take too long to save up.  We had to save for our first one and it seemed to take ages but in reality it wasn't that long!  I haven't been to any of the meets to be honest.  I tend to take a step back in between cycles.  I check on this thread and a couple of others but try to get back into a routine.  I've signed up for the race for life again so I'm off to the gym this morning!  I'd better get some work done as well.  I'm a teacher and have been off for 3 weeks in total (though this week is half term) so feeling very behind with it all.  I'll feel better once tomorrow is over with and I've done a day at work. 

What are you lot all up tp today?

Tracy xx


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

hi every1 , just seing how you're all doing tonight?
TC wondering how you're doing? we're at last starting our blood tests etc next week, so we'l be starting our treatment v soon


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

*Tracy* 

*Hollywillow* - hey honey, thanks for checking up on me  

We have good news! We have been matched!!! 

We got our official letter offering us donor on Wednesday, and today I rang up and accepted! It is going to take a bit longer than I first thought, our donor has just had AF so we have to wait for her next one to do the day 2 scan etc. Then it will be 21 days from then, so we are looking at another approx 9 weeks before actual ET! It seems ages, but hey, I have waited this long, whats another few weeks  Going to use this time to get cracking on the weight loss and start drinking lots of water in preparation, and also going to book a course of acupuncture!!

Love and hugs to everyone
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy...I'm chuffed to sugar butties for ya


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw thanks Vicki sweetheart - I am soooooooo excited! I know a lot can go wrong between now and then, but am trying to stay positive    

If our ET is around the time Karen told us, our test date will be exactly a year to the day since last full IVF cycle in May last year  hope it aint a bad omen 

Luv
Paranoid Freak  Tracy xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Tracey soooo happy for u hunnie  

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss TC said:


> If our ET is around the time Karen told us, our test date will be exactly a year to the day since last full IVF cycle in May last year  hope it aint a bad omen
> 
> Luv
> Paranoid Freak  Tracy xxxx


OR...It could be a second chance


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

hiya just having a quick catch up, Tracy thats great news, I'm sooooo pleased for you chik. Hope all goes well between now and then 

          Dee xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

So pleased for you Tracy.  Good news!  Bet you are chuffed!

T xx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi tracey im soooooooooooo pleased for u keep us updated i really im gonna keep my fingers and toes crossed for u  

                luv gac xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Hope you are all doing ok.  This might be a bit of a selfish post but theres lots of stuff going round my head.  I post here more than anywhere else so I wanted to run it all by you lot.  You seem like a pretty on the ball bunch of people!

I'm struggling with the latest BFN. The doctor offered me an open sick note which i refused.  Despite work being stressful and having lots of new mums discussing babies, its busy and I enjoy my job (secondary school teacher) so its better than being at home.  Dh suggested that we see a councellor this time as we dont really know what to say to each other.  We saw our Gp and he is setting up an appointment for us.  He also offered me pills for depression and I dont want them so I turned them down.  Have any of you had councelling (spelling??) sessions (apart from the compulsary one at the clinic)?  

The second thing is we dont know whether to stay at the Cromwell (or London womens clinic as we now are meant to call it) or to move to another clinic.  We feel totally comfortable at the Cromwell, we have found the staff excellent, the egg sharing scheme suits us perfectly etc.  However, other clinics have a higher success rate e.g the centre for Life in Newcastle which also has an egg sharing scheme and is closer to where we live.  Moving clinics might give us a higher chance and a "fresh start" but it will also mean we leave somewhere we feel comfortable and it costs us money for initial tests all over again.  Any thoughts?  I'd value your opinion.

This is so incredibly hard.  I'm young and can get pregnant (I've been pregnant in the past but had a termination - very different circumstances), I'm in a very loving and stable relationship and am usually a rational and positive person.  I never imagined that IF could take up so much of my thoughts and make me so emotional.  I'm getting over this third result by keeping busy and spending lots of quality time with DH and friends.  I know I'll be fine and we'll try again but some days I just want to scream and shout about it all. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Thanks for reading.  You lot are fab!

Tracy xx


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wondering if I can join you all?

I had my initial consult at the cromwell on Friday so I'm just waiting for  match to start eggshare-thats with me as a donor. I had successful IUI there 2yrs ago and now have a gorgeous little boy   

Could anyone tell me how long I can expect to wait to be matched? I had all my bloods taken then too, how long do they take to come back?

Thanks

lots of  to everyone!

Laura


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tracy - firstly a huge apology hun - I have only just seen your post  to be honest I am trying to give up smoking and I had gotten into an awful habit of sitting at PC modding FF and smoking my head off! I am trying to break the habit, so therefore have not been on as much in the past couple of days! Really sorry honey, and I am so sorry to hear you are feeling down  I do know just how you feel hun. At each of my BFNs I have ended up taking an extra 2 weeks sick leave to try to get my head around things. I know you dont fancy an open ended sicknote, but why not consider giving yourself just a couple of weeks off, just to relax, think things through, and generally give yourself a total break? 

I can understand why you dont want to take medication - I was on prozac for quite a long time but managed to wean myself off it before my first cycle of IVf, and although I get very panicky and anxious still I am trying my best to stay off the meds! Although it has to be said, pregnant women can take prozac so it wouldnt be a wholly bad thing.

When I first became poorly with anxiety and panic attacks I saw a counsellor once a week for about 6 months  TBH at first I hated the idea so I wasnt very cooperative with her, but when I eventually let my defences down she helped me a great deal. It's definitely worth considering honey 

I also thought about changing clinics Tracy - I looked at that hospital in Newcastle, but the initial consultation fee was just way out of my budget at the time, and after discussing it Baz and I decided to stick with what we know 

Tomsmum  - Hi sweetheart and welcome to the Cromwell thread!!! Ooh you are playing the waiting game now, I know just how that feels, my partner and I have just been matched after waiting for quite a while (I am a recipient), but dont worry honey I am pretty sure you will matched fairly quickly! The first time I attended Cromwell I was matched within 6 weeks of initial appt!!! I think they may have to wait for your bloods to come back first though hun which can take up to 6 weeks, but all in all it wont be too long    

GAC - long time no see stranger!!!!! How are you? What you been up to? Missed ya    

Vicki, Nicky, Kelly, Hollywillow, Bronte - how are you all? Come on, pop over and tell me all your news!!!!!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

hiya TC how are you doing, I'm dotting in and out of different areas tonight, there doesnt seem to be much   going on, I think every1s watchin the footy!!! I'm all bloated, DH took us out for tea, it was lush, feel like big fat   I really need to start    i'm just so layzzeee,ugh
                    LOL Dee xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya Dee honey  

I reckon they are all doing the quiz!!  It's Tuesday    I am popping on inbetween breaks of CSI!!  Love that programme!  
Where did you go for tea hun?  I had a huge bowl of Weightwatchers No point soup!!  Homemade I might add    What I wouldnt give for a huge chip butty with loads of tommy sauce!!!!

Whereabouts in Co Durham are you Dee?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

hi TC, I absolutely lurve CSI, however my DH is watching the footy tonight so can't watch it... I'm sure I'm in love with Warrick, ha ha!
We went to the Italions in the village where we live, I had calazone pizza,dh has every time so i tried it, was ok, but i prefer pasta. Dh's a head chef so we go out every Tuesday, only night out we get..
I live in a small village near Consett, I'm bout 10 miles away from Durham, my sister, dh and nephew live in yorkshire, east herringthorpe. Are you anywhere near there?


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

HI again,

Thanks for your post Tracey, I think i can live with 6 weeks!
Holly willow, I live in chopwell!

Laura x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Laura  Welcome to fertility friends  I too am egg sharing at the Cromwell, Tracy is right, You do have to wait until your blood tests are back to make sure they are all OK before you are matched, But they will start to provisionally match you with a couple of recipients while your waiting apparently  I think we were told 4-6 weeks for the results, Ours took around 4 weeks 

I don't know if you have seen but a few of us from here in the North East have our own thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85933.0 We usually meet up once a month (Dates and places of the meets can be found on page one  ) you don't have to attend the meet ups if you don't want to but you can still chat on the thread and talk to people in your own area  Feel free to pop over and introduce yourself 

Deeeeee, Hooch is lovely  Have just read what he was up to with the cushion on the NE thread 

Pickle ~ Big hugs for you Hun  You have so much going on right now, Could you take just a week or 2 sick leave just to help yourself get over the bfn? Though like you say work is busy so will help take your mind off things. sorry not much help at all am I 

MissTC ~ Isn't this waiting frustrating? 

Hi to everyone else  Hope your all OK 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

will do nicky thanks x


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

take no notice of my last post, im such a   , i was in the middle of doing post and spilled my glass of water all over the keyboard!!!Panic over...

Tomsmum- hiya how you doing? I'm donating too, and we've just joined the waiting game!! my docs are doing our tests, had my girlie bits done yesterday, ugh...but have to wait till the end of the month for my blood tests for AF to arrive   just want to get on with it.. then we've got appointment to see the counsellor on 22nd, then dh needs sperm retrieval, then wait to find a recipient....... it's all waiting!!!
Anyway, the girls are very funny and helpful here, and you'l be addicted very soon, i promise you  

            Dee  xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Cromwell Chickadees  

Laura and Dee...welcome to the Cromwell thread and wishing you both the best of luck on your egg share journey.   There is an egg share chat night on Monday evening which you will be welcome to join in on.

Pickle Tracy  for you 

Nicky...How much longer for you now...seem like ages you've waiting  

Tracy TC....Surprised you're not tearing your hair out by now.

Well my news I don't have a lot...same ol same ol   apart from my HSG at Aberdeen in April. 

All my love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki it does feel like ages, I find myself wondering if I'm ever going to get started again  I've been expecting a call from the clinic the last couple of days to tell me to come off the pill as recipient has had AF but nothing yet.....  

Dee the waiting for blood tests/counselling etc flys over Hun, The time will be here before you know it   

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I was the same Nicky...waiting for that flamin phone call  

Wouldn't it fab if you could just snap your fingers eh?  

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Vicki you wont believe what I just did!!!!

Was reading your last post and accidentally clicked on "report to moderator"       

I didnt fill the form in though     

What a clutz!!!!!


Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy you're forgiven  

As compensation I'll let you buy me a drink at the meet...Tia Maria and coke please     

Love and snugglewuggles

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Just a post to see how you are all doing.  We might have had a stroke of luck and sold our house again.  We were due to move over a week ago but the buyer dropped out a few days beforehand and on the same day as our third bfn!  I've had better days than that one.  Anyhow, it looks like we've found another buyer who wants it all to go through quickly and has had a survey done already.  Please cross your fingers for this one to go through.  i know its not IF related but we really could do with a fresh start.

On the IF front, I have a councelling appointment for a couple of weeks time.  They want to see myself and DH on our own first then together.  We just feel that after the third bfn we need to chat to someone outside friends and family.  We've looked into swapping clinics but havent made a decision yet.  Not too long until our folow up so we are chatting about what to ask.  Still struggling with the latest bfn but its still early days.

Anyway, how are you all?  Hope you are all doing ok.  Tia Maria and coke Vicki?  Make mine a vodka!

T xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OOoh all quiet on the Cromwell Thread!   Where are you??

How is everyone?

*Nicky* - any sign of that god damn witch yet honey?

*Tracy Pickle* - Brilliant news about the house honey! Big hugs for you  Good luck with the counselling honey, I truly hope it helps you 

Vicki - Tia Maria & Coke? That's a pansy drink!   Mine's a brandy and dry ginger please! 

*Dee* - how you getting on sweetheart? You ok?

*Tomsmum * - hope you are ok 

*Bronte* - how's tricks sweety? You ok?

Massive hugs to everyone 

No news from me - think my first scan will be right at the end of March - but only a couple of weeks to go really!

Oh yes, I have a new baby arriving on Saturday for those of you that dont already know! A 4 legged one!  A beautiful border terrier puppy who I have called Stan!!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy....

You can have the dry ginger lovey but no brandy  

Love

Vickipoos


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

ooohhh....can I have a vodka and coke please!!!


----------



## HollyWillow (Feb 16, 2007)

every1, hows every1 doing? I'm not too bad, had my 'girly' tests done, and seeing the councillor on Thurs, DH getting his bloods done tomorrow, I should have had mine done last Thur/Fri when my AF arrived, only the   didn't bloody bother turning up. I've been sooo stressed bout it, I'm NEVER late, only been late once after i missed 2 pill and I have the end result from that 1. Then unfortunately my poor DH had to wake me last night coz   had arrived in force, believe me!! but I'm a happy   now coz I'l be able to get my bloods tomorrow too.

Apart from that nowt much going on, Meghan had her birthday last week and had a fab time, my sister,DH and nephew came up at the weekend, she informed us she thinks she's pregnant again!!!!! I have nothing to say about that at the minute, still too upset, done too much    over it as it is.

what's everyone been up to then?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Dee  for you. Great that AF arrived at last though Hun  The counciller there is lovely and was nothing like what we were expecting 

I'm there next Monday for my first DR injection  I'm looking forward to starting again now 

x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Holly- Great that AF arrived and you can make some progress.  Horrible hearing news of pregnancies isnt it.  A friend at work brought her new baby in last week and I left the staff room without even saying hello.  Couldnt even look at her.  Its self preservation and I'm beyond caring if people think its impolite.  Hope you feel better and can get going soon.

Nicky - Not long now.  Good luck!!

As for up - our house sale nightmare is still an on/off saga.  Its so stressful.  Just want to move now and wont be happy until we do!

Follow up appointment soon so lots of questions.  Wondering wether to change to another clinic and there are reasons for and against which we are still weighing up.  Only a week of term left then a fortnight off!  Yippee!  

Better go...DH making me a bacon sandwich and its almost ready!  yummy!

T xx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

is the open night at Cromwell on Thursday just for new people? Ive already had one unsucessful eggshare and I wondered what happened at the meetings?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi crazycat honey

I think anyone can go along to the Open Nights hun - was your last egg share at the Cromwell?

You can always ring the clinic and ask Ruth on reception, she is lovely!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a Quicky.... I'VE BEEN MATCHED!!!!!     

Thats just over 3weeks since initial consult and bloods!

I'm so excited! 

Recipient has just finished af and I've just started mine! (typical)   

So I'll hopefully be getting a call around 16thish of april to come off pill then start d/r around 7th may! That is if my calcs are right!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fantastic news tomsmum!! Well done honey - and how quick was that!!!!!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

That was quick!  fab stuff.  Heres to some successful cycles for the Cromwell chicks!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Miss TC said:


> You can always ring the clinic and ask Ruth on reception, she is lovely!


Does Ruth still work there Hun?  I know she was there when I first started attending the clinic the back end of last year, but then everytime I have been recently it's been a different lady on reception and I'm sure it's not Ruth who answers the phones now when I phone up? 

Hope your OK 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nicky  Last time I went there it was Ruth, but hey, that was in July so she has probably left   

Naughty Tracy giving out mis-information!  

You ok honey?  What's happening with you at the moment?

I think my donor's day 21 will be around 15/18 April, so it's all moving along for us!  Just hoping and praying she responds well the drugs etc and nothing goes wrong       

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi 
Its not Ruth anymore. The New receptionist is called Karen.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya, 
Yep - Ruth has left but Karen is really nice as well!

Hi to all...

Tracy - Hope the time flies for you hun.  Not long now.
Tomsmum - not long for you either.  We are hoping to get going again around May/June time so we might end up overlapping cycles!

Crazycat - I think anyone can go to the open nights just for information or to chat to someone.  How often are they having them at the minute?  I havent heard an advert on the radio about them for a while.  Thats how we ended up at the Cromwell.  I remember hearing the radio advert and being all excited!!  

We have our follow up on Monday so we will go armed with a list of questions.  We want to try cycle number 4 at some point soon but I've got stuff to ask so want to see if they can change anything for the next one so that we have a better chance.  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

hope u r all well

Just popping in to say

 to tracy (pickle) for her follow up appt on monday

will be thinking of u sweetheart

Love Emxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Em, 

Really appreciate it.  Alot rides on it because we've got lots of questions and hopefully it will help us make a decision about what to do next (change clinincs, stay at the Cromwell, when to have another go etc etc).  Will let you all know how it goes.  Hows u Em?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a quick message for Nicky1

Well done on your embies hun and best of luck for Monday! 

Then it's the dreaded 2ww     

lots of love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

GOOD LUCK NICKY FOR TODAY    ​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you 

All went well yesterday we have a grade 2 - 7 cell and a grade 2 - 8 cell on board 

 for the next couple of weeks 

Tracy, Good luck for todays scan Hun  Let me know how you got on when you get back 

Nicky x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Nicky, what fantastic cell numbers for a 3 day transfer honey!     

I am collecting orange paraphanallia to surround myself with, as I am thinking along the lines of doing every thing that may help!  So, I am now thinking of dying the lady garden orange    Can you imagine Mr Ashours face if he went to do ET and was faced with a luminous orange lady garden!      Not sure I have the nerve!

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy...He'd faint  

Not long till your ET now hun...  bet you're all excited!!

Maybe buy a bag of oranges, carrots and orange peppers on ET day   Morrybags is only over the road!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG Tracy go on do it I dare ya   That would be soo funny, You'd need to make sure it was tooo bright though, By the time they pull that spotlight down the reflection may blind the poor bloke 

x  x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nicky1 said:


> OMG Tracy go on do it I dare ya   That would be soo funny, You'd need to make sure it was tooo bright though, By the time they pull that spotlight down the reflection may blind the poor bloke
> 
> x x x


     I'll have to take him in a pair of shades!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey girls

*Nicky* - how are you doing hun? Hope the 2ww insanity hasn't taken you over yet! Thinking of you and sending you loads and loads of 

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm still sane Hun  I'm feeling OK actually and this week hasn't dragged at all!
That could all change next week though as John's been off this week aswel but is back at work on Tuesday 

Have bought myself some new cross stitches to help keep me busy, and gonna enjoy some duvet and DVD time with maybes some PS2 in there aswel 

How you doing? You feeling OK?

Pickle ~ How did your follow up go Hun?  

Hello to anyone else around just now 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Nicky
Glad the 2ww not dragging for you hun! Sounds like you have some lovely relaxing time planned! As ever sending you loads and loads of       When is official test date again hun?

Love and sticky sticky sticky vibes
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Lovelies 

Sorry to gatecrash  

Me and my wonderful other half are looking into EggShare at the Cromwell in Darlington.

Do we need to be a specific BMI for Egg Share/ IVF?
How can I few the success rates there?

Hoping for your feedback!

Good Luck Love Saila xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Saila hunnie

Sorry I cant give you any advice about the eggshare thing - I do eggshare, but as a receipient.  Our donor Angel had EC today so we will find out tomorrow if we have any embies, and if so ET will be Wednesday.

I would say though that the staff at the Cromwell are all really lovely people, they are warm and welcoming and very willing to help/answer any questions/worries and stuff.

Have you contacted them direct yet?  I have an email address for them if you want it?  

They do Open Evenings at the Cromwell too, maybe they will have one coming up soon that you could attend?

Good luck hunnie
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi tracey fingers crossed for tomorrow hope there are some lovely embies for u ,im sure there will be so stay positive hun.IM PRAYING FOR A BFP FOR U.Good luck       .Take care luv gail


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracy ~ Good Luck for today!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Tracy my dear friend  

May you get lots of lovely embies sweetheart...I'm hoping and praying for you    

Sending you many  vibes    and would love you and Maria Christina to be able to go through your pregnancies together.

Love and snuggles

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Vicki sweetheart, thank you so much - that post brought a tear to my eye, and a huge great lump in my throat  

I so wish you were still moving up here hun!!!!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know Tracy hun   I'd move tomorrow. But it's finding somewhere to live which isn't going to be easy. 

If I don't get secondary school I want up here for Grant then I'll move.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

can I join this group?

I am on the verge of starting egg-share IVF at Cromwell in Darlington, but I am currently waiting for the egg recipient to confirm they are happy to go ahead, I thought they were given 7 days to respond, well it's been 7 days and they still haven't responded and I am getting really impatient and I really want to get started ASP as we are going away for 3 weeks in September (so that rules out that month) and I will turn 35 in Feb, so that is the cut off date for me being able to do egg-share, and we can't afford IVF without it so technically I only have until Feb 08 before my TTC journey comes to an end and I am so desperate to get pg before then


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Well  found me this morning, so I  the clinic to find out if it was worth me going back on the pill or not, I spoke to the nurse (Helen) and she spoke to Karen the embryologist, and Helen came back saying yes start the pill on CD3   , though I did feel as though I was bing an inconvenience asking and it felt as though they just wanted me off the


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Well the first couple that i was offered to have not been in touch with the clinic, so I have been offered to another couple, the nurse believes that this time I will be accepted, so all being well by the end of the week I will have confirmation that I have been accepted and a start date as well   (well that's the theory)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just thought I'd pop in and say good luck!!


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks Saila


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

that you have good news by the end of the week    

love Em


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG   I can't stand the waiting around for the recipients to get their act together 

I called the clinic and still no word that I have been accepted - what's wrong with these people, I thought they were desperate for donors and chomping at the bit for a chance to have a baby and here I am 3 weeks later and on my second couple and still not been accepted   this is driving me insane - I thought this was going to be the easiest part of it all with there being such a long waiting list and so few donors  

Sorry for the   but for heavens sake this is rediculous


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Morning all  

I've been matched and accepted  

I am to start in October - not the pre-holiday cycle that I was hoping for, but at least I know we are on our way. They are going to put my protocol in the post so all being well I will get it over the next few days. 

I'm thrilled that I now know where we stand, but at the same time I'm disappointed that we won't be doing anything before we go away but at least I will be able to let my hair down on holiday and know that I won't be worrying if it's OK to eat, drink or do something whilst being pg  

Roll on October


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Elise

thats absolutely fantastic news

 sweetie

Em


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please.

We have been for our counselling session at the woodlands today and were told all my blood tests are fine and they are looking for a recipient as from tomorrow.

Can any of your experts let me know how long you waited to be matched and how long after that treatment commenced. Its all just one wait after another isn't it!!! I'm day 3 of my cycle and was given a pack of the pill to start when instructed.

Its all very exciting/scary. Good luck to everyone and congrats to all those lucky BFP's.

Thanks for your help.

Em x


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

are any of you going to the infomation session on thursday?

xxx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi
We waited for a donor for 6 months the first time and we have been waiting since March this time to be matched.Hopefully we wont have to wait much longer.


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

was at the session last night an i was told they are very short on Donors and i would be on the january cycle!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya girls 

Thought I would pop in and say hello and good luck to everyone


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi All

I am a newbie to egg sharing and am having mt first injection on 27th December with scan on 8th Jan. I am nervous/anxious so was wondering if I could join you ladies on this board. Also can anyone give me any tips to get my body prepared for the best possible outcome



Roll on Christmas!!!!

Thanks


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm just waiting for my blood results then will get in touch with clinic and get things started hopefully if they have a recipient!


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

all my results ahve come in and been sent to the clinic although the hospital didn't do one of my tests so i am waiting on a call from the consultant. who knows what going to happen, don't think i'm going to be on the January cycle now?


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

I must be talking to myself! Lol, only way i can get some sense sometimer. Is there only me going to be egg sharing in darlo soon?


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

We have been matched again!! Due to start treatment any day now. Im excited and nervous all at the same time. Hopeful its 3rd time lucky    Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Brownie x (Aug 9, 2007)

Hope you don't mind a newbie joining in.

Best of luck to all of you who are cycling right no or very soon.  

My DH and I are going along to th eopen night on Thursday, will there anyone else here there?


----------

